# Windows 7, OEM/SB/Retail



## Naumo (11. September 2009)

HI!

So da ich nun sehe dass die ultimate version von vista in der SB variante wirklich viel günstiger is schelge ich natürlich mit dem gedanken mir eher so eine version zu kaufen als eine retail.

Meine frage nun: was is denn genau der unterschied zu OEM/SB/Retail bei Win7? da ich öfters Hardware wechsle, wirds da probleme geben? 

Und noch was: lohnt die Ultimate überhaupt, oder reicht die Home premium Variante?

Grüße​


----------



## DrSin (11. September 2009)

OEM / SB kein gedrucktes Handbuch und kein Support von MS.
Das wars schon.

Ultimate - 2 Sachen mehr als die Prof. Verschlüsselung und 35 versch. Sprachen, siehe hier:
Welche ist die Passende für Sie?


----------



## Naumo (11. September 2009)

jo danke schonmal für die rasche antwort 
also d.h. da ich schon diverse rechner hatte und versierter anwender bin kann ich getrost auf den support verzichten  
so kann ich nun wenn ich mal wieder den rechner komplett umbau ohne grosse schwierigkeiten win7 weiter benutzen?


----------



## DrSin (11. September 2009)

Im schlimmsten Fall ist es wie bei Vista, entwerder erneut aktivieren oder halt wenn sschon zu oft war dann per Telefon.


----------



## Naumo (11. September 2009)

ja das hört sich super an.. ich glaub ich hol dann die sb variante.. 

noch ne kleine frage zu dieser 3er family lizenz.. is diese wirklich nur update oder kann man diese auch auf nem "blanken" rechner installierten


----------



## kmf (11. September 2009)

Noch ein Unterschied: Du kriegst nur eine Variante, entweder 32bit oder 64bit, je nachdem was du bestellst, nicht beide wie bei der Retail.

Family-Pack setzt installiertes und aktiviertes Betriebssystem voraus.


----------



## rzrcop (12. September 2009)

Die Fragen oben sind ja schon beantwortet, und deswegen häng ich mich mal eben hier rein^^

Die Preise der 3 Versionen (SB), HPremium, Pro, Ultimate liegen  ja jetz so bei 90/110/150...
Werden diese im Laufe nächsten Jahres noch fallen,oder bleiben die so wie bei XP relativ konstant?


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2009)

die nächsten jahre? 2011 sol scho des 8er kommen lol


----------



## DrSin (12. September 2009)

Das wird wohl relativ konstant sein, bei Vista hatte ich die HP, jetzt bei 7 hab ich die Prof. genommen, allein wegen dem XP-Mode, geile Sache ist das


----------



## rzrcop (12. September 2009)

waas?^^

2011 schon des neue?


----------



## Bruce112 (12. September 2009)

welche version bekommen die leute die schon für 45 euro vorgekauft haben .

oem /retail.



und ist da jetzt explorer drin oder nicht ,

media player ?

ich blick garnicht mehr durch , der retail version glaube ich das es nur 32bit version gibt.
bei oem 32bit /64bit


----------



## midnight (12. September 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> welche version bekommen die leute die schon für 45 euro vorgekauft haben .
> oem /retail.
> und ist da jetzt explorer drin oder nicht ,
> 
> ...



Wenn du vorbestellt hast, dann bekommst du die Retail! Microsoft wird wohl kaum Software im Angebot anbieten, die sie so eigentlich garnicht verkaufen wollen (=
Bei der Retail-Version hast du eine 32Bit und eine 64Bit-CD und kannst nutzen was du willst. Der IE und der WMP sind auch dabei. Bei der Installation kannst du auswählen, ob du lieber den IE oder doch einen anderen Browser haben möchtest.

Die SB gibts auch als 32er und 64er. Allerdings kaufst du "immer nur eine" Version. Das heißt du musst dich beim Kauf zwischen 32 und 64 Bit entscheiden.

so far


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,


ich wollte auch Win 7 OEM haben. Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau da nun fehlt? Support weiß ich, Handbuch weiß ich. Aber was genau heißt denn fehlender Support? Oder gibts da noch andere Unterschiede, von denen ich wissen sollte? Und, wenn ich den platt mache und neu mache oder Hardware tausche, dann ist das neu installieren auf einen nackten PC quasi auch ganz normal?


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst alles ganz normal installieren. Der Support besteht aus zwei kostenlosen Anrufen bei Microsoft, die allerdings kein Mensch braucht.

so far


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Sonst aber nichts? Abgesehen noch, dass ich entscheiden muss ob 64 Bit oder nicht aber das ist eh hinfällig.


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Sonst nichts.

so far


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Oke, danke


----------



## Tobbi (2. November 2009)

Ähm hab auch das Problem das i vor der Wahl stehe ob ich eine OEM Version kaufe oder nicht
also wenn i eine OEM Version kaufe hab ich dann eig nachteile so mit irgendwelchen funktionen oder ist das genau wie bei der Vollversion nur das i kein Support habe?
Iwie versteh ich das nicht wirklich kann mir das ma bitte eine erklären???)
Wäre nett
Also im Prinzipm will i nur wissen was bei der OEM Version eingeschränkt ist?
Mal für ganz Doofe bitte

Danke schonmal im Voraus

Mfg 
Tobias


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Es gibt keine Unterschiede, die den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen. Der Support ist lachhaft und die Hülle kannste dir auch sparen. Und die Wahl zwischen 32 oder 64 Bit sollte längst auf 64 Bit gefallen sein.

Nimm Home Premium OEM und gut is.

so far


----------



## Tobbi (2. November 2009)

Oh danke für die SEHR schnelle Antwort
OK also auch keine Probleme auch nicht beim mehrmals installieren ne !?
werd i dann machen 
weißt du wo es die so billig gibt i hab sie bisher nur bei mazon gefunden

MfG
Tobias


----------



## hoschi8219 (2. November 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Das wird wohl relativ konstant sein, bei Vista hatte ich die HP, jetzt bei 7 hab ich die Prof. genommen, allein wegen dem XP-Mode, geile Sache ist das



xp mode: kleine frage:

ist dan eine komplette xp version (virtuel) oder muss man sie dan noch install.
wie z.b. Virtualbox von sun ?


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Ja nu komm, sonn bisschen Engagement darfs schon noch sein  Geizhals.at und gut is 

so far



hoschi8219 schrieb:


> xp mode: kleine frage:
> 
> ist dan eine komplette xp version (virtuel) oder muss man sie dan noch install.
> wie z.b. Virtualbox von sun ?



Du musst dir das Pakeet runterladen, mehr nicht (=

so far


----------



## Tobbi (2. November 2009)

oK danke fr die Hilfe))))


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

Hab doch noch eine Frage...
undzwar hab i jez eine SB Version gefunden gibt es da auch noch unterschiede?
ist diese Version besser als Die OEM Version?

Danke schonmal im voraus
MfG 
Tobias


----------



## tonyx86 (3. November 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren 

soweit ich informiert bin war die OEM version früher immer für unternehmen, aber ist jetzt auch für privatanwender erhältlich und müßte daher komplett identisch zur SB sein


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

jo das hab ich auch schon
aber ich weiß nicht ob es da sonst noch unterschiede gibt ?!
Gibt es da vlt. auch Unterschiede so von wegen wenn man die Hardware wechselt?
OB das begrenzt ist?
ich hab gehört bei der OEM version dürfen irgedwie nicht mehr als 3 wichtige bauteile ausgetauscht werden oder so????
wie gesagt ich  weiß es nicht aber ich habe ma sowas gehört


----------



## midnight (3. November 2009)

Falsch gehört. Du kannst dein Windows so oft aktivieren und so viel Hardware wechseln wie du willst. Aber: du darfst Windows drei mal in drein Monaten *online *aktivieren. Danach musst du da anrufen, ist aber harmlos.

EDIT: Dieser Vorgang ist aber bei allen Versionen so. Egal ob OEM/SB oder Retail.

so far


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

aso und nach 3 monaten?


----------



## midnight (3. November 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Danach musst du da anrufen, ist aber harmlos.



Wie gesagt, dann musst du da anrufen, einen Code eingeben (wird generiert) und dann kriegst du einen Key angesagt. Dann darfst du auch wieder online aktiveren...

so far


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

ahcso aber es macht keine zusätzlichen kosten????
außer jez die telefon gebühren=P


----------



## midnight (3. November 2009)

Das ist ne 0800er Nummer. Interessanter weise bietet das Ding eine kostenlose und eine kostenpflichtige Nummer an. Warum ist mir heute nicht ganz klar...

so far


----------



## naund? (3. November 2009)

Hallo, man hat nun als student die möglichkeit windows 7 professional upgrade für 35 euro zu erwerben. Nun meine frage:

um welches UPGRADE handelt es sich? Vista BUSINESS auf WIN7 Prof oder XP Prof auf WIN7 Prof?

kann mir jemand das erklären?


----------



## Naumo (3. November 2009)

und nicht vergessen leute
studenten kriegen riesen nachlass und wenn man info oder ingeneur wissenschaften studiert und die uni nen msdn/aa account hat bekommt man es sogar kostenlos! nachfragen lohnt sich


----------



## Tobbi (5. November 2009)

und als schüler nicht?-.-


----------

